

Ask YC alumni: Three 17-year-old Montrealers want feedback on S12 application - ninthfrank07

We are ready to submit our application for YC S12, but before doing so we'd appreciate to get some feedback from YC alumni on our answers. If you're interested, we would have you read our application while getting your feedback in real-time on Skype.<p>We want to know whether:<p>1. Our answers are as matter of fact as they can. If there are things you think we should cut, we'd like to know.<p>2. The language is clear. English is not our first language (we are french), so we just want to make sure that what we wrote is understandable.<p>3. You think we have any chances of getting in. We are extremely confident that we will, but we think that YC alumni are well-placed to tell us what we should expect. Yet even if we don't  get in, we will still move to Silicon Valley this summer.<p>We've been working a lot on our answers since February. We now think our application is good enough for us to submit it but we want to have all chances on our side and thus get as much feedback as we can before submitting it sometime next week.<p>Please contact me at frabrunelle[at]gmail or post your email in the comments if you are interested.<p>Thank you very much for your help.
======
apetresc
I realize you probably don't want to give away any ideas by posting the
application itself, but you might consider giving a very abstract high-level
description of what area your idea is in; some people will be more qualified
to comment in some fields over others.

~~~
ninthfrank07
Well, I can tell you that we will initially focus on doing a (free) iOS app.
And that it's for young people, to enhance their social life. The website
won't be a priority until the iOS app is good enough. I prefer not giving any
details about the idea itself unless you skype with me.

~~~
jvrossb
You should check your e-mail... I e-mailed you a few hours ago with no reply.
Would love to help out if you'll take me up on it :)

------
cmer
I am also from Montreal and will be happy to chat with you. Find my email on
my profile.

------
sohamsankaran
soham [at] sohamsankaran [dot] com

